# Little girls cowl neck button shawl



## STITCH124

I am hoping to find this pattern to knit for my granddaughters. Any assistance finding the pattern is greatly appreciated. Many thanks, Julie


----------



## tmvasquez

It is in Ravelry. Called Azel Pullover by Heidi May. Pattern is from size 2 all the way up to adult xl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover


----------



## fhxnut

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover


----------



## Janallyn

I love it


----------



## luree

Very cute! Love the style.


----------



## STITCH124

Thank you so much for the information!!!


----------



## Debi55

I am seeing this free pattern as an alternative:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sherwood-5


----------



## sevolnam

Debi55 said:


> I am seeing this free pattern as an alternative:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sherwood-5


Thank goodness for the free... but really it's a straight knit with center stitches being put on a holder to pick up for collar... a bit of math and guage should do it in MHO...


----------



## dsack

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/poncho-for-you-and-me.html

This one if free!


----------



## OmaSheu

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover
By Heidi May of The Velvet Acorn
Azel Pullover 
'
I easily recognized this because of the beautiful child, the pattern designers daughter, who is so beautiful, every pattern looks amazing! Velvet Acorn patterns are not free but superb patterns.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## hfennell

I ordered the cowl neck button shawl and my email address was incorrect, please forward the pattern to [email protected] not [email protected], thanks.


----------

